# Happy Belated Birthday, Dave the Dead!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope yesterday was an R&R kind of day for you


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!! Must have missed it in my holiday hibernation mode.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

have a happy birthday tell the voices in your head happy b-day too!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday to my favorite little creature creator.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday! Hope it was great!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

awww geee....
Thanks guys!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy birthday to one of the best haunters around....ever.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hope you had a good Birthday!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Oops, I missed it too! Happy Belated Birthday Dave, hope it was a good one.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't know it was your birthday. Was it a secret?

Happy Late Bitrhday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday Dear Dave The Dead (better a late birthday, than a late Dave the Dead)
Happy Late Birthday to you!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

wishing you a belated happy birthday, hope was a good one!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B-day!


----------

